# Ring of Fire



## Mike1950 (Mar 7, 2015)

This time of year normally it is pretty cloudy. On the west side of the state is always cloudy and if not pollution clouds the air. 2 weeks ago we were on the west side Saw Mt Raineer all day long and Saw Mt Baker to the north. Almost never see it. This weekend we are south of the columbia. to the North-Mt adams and St. Helens. South Mt Hood- one that I do not know the name of-3 sisters and Mt Shasta in northern Ca. 70 degrees -clear as a bell what a beautiful day. Road got up to 5000 ft and no snow- not even close. Crazy weather but I will take it. It is rare to have weather to see all these mts- especially this time of year. But we will see them again on our way back tomorrow. Supposed to be warmer. We really did not have winter but ready for spring.............

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 7, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> This time of year normally it is pretty cloudy. On the west side of the state is always cloudy and if not pollution clouds the air. 2 weeks ago we were on the west side Saw Mt Raineer all day long and Saw Mt Baker to the north. Almost never see it. This weekend we are south of the columbia. to the North-Mt adams and St. Helens. South Mt Hood- one that I do not know the name of-3 sisters and Mt Shasta in northern Ca. 70 degrees -clear as a bell what a beautiful day. Road got up to 5000 ft and no snow- not even close. Crazy weather but I will take it. It is rare to have weather to see all these mts- especially this time of year. But we will see them again on our way back tomorrow. Supposed to be warmer. We really did not have winter but ready for spring.............



Nice views for sure ! You on another wood buying trip ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice views for sure ! You on another wood buying trip ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 8, 2015)

Pictures man pictures!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2015)

Maybe on the way back. Did not bring the camera and I am a dummy with smart phone.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Maybe on the way back. Did not bring the camera and I am a dummy with smart phone.



I bet your wife knows how tho ...........you take the trailer w ya ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 8, 2015)

Early Spring here, and spectacular views of Mt Shasta and Mt Lassen for the past few days. Already hit 80 degrees here, shattering records. Chuck

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 8, 2015)

Clear around Mt. Ranier is way cool. A few year back my wife and I were out visiting her sister and one morning the webcam showed no clouds around the mountain so of course we said to heck with it and went for a drive, got almost the entire day with no clouds.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I bet your wife knows how tho ...........you take the trailer w ya ?




She is not very good with camera in phone either. Trailer????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2015)

Stopped and took a few pictures- I will try to figure out how to get them in email. Another clear day. Started with shasta and all were visible in between there and Raineer. Pics- Tomorrow after the  gets some rest..................


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2015)

Here we go Crooked river- the white above the bridge are the 3 sisters. All mountains pictured are volcanoes

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2015)

Next Time I will take the camera. But it is hard to relate to these peaks with just a picture. Pictures were taken from desert. Probably 2-3000 ft. mountains are 11- 14, 000 ft. pretty impressive on a clear day...... @NYWoodturner

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow. Just wow. Thanks for the pics Mike - they were worth the wait :food2:

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

